# Ununterbrochen 60 FPS



## GEChun (14. März 2016)

Gibt es eine Option Außerhalb von Vsync die Games dazu zwingt 60 FPS zu locken?

Bin seid einiger Zeit mit dem Afterburner unterwegs und mir ist aufgefallen, das diverse Games wie z.B. WarThunder oder The Elder Scrolls Online kontinuierlich bei 60 FPS begrenzen ...
Mein Rechner sollte aber generell mehr Leistung haben als das ich bei 60FPS locken müsste... des weiteren fände ich mehr Frames cool, da ich ja auch einen 144Hz Monitor nutze...

Ist das ganze vielleicht in einer .Txt Datei gespeichert? 
Wie gesagt an Vsync liegt es nicht, das ist bei mir wegen GSync eh ausgeschaltet!


----------



## cozma (14. März 2016)

Hast Du auch mit dem Afterburner den RivaTunerStatisticsServer installiert?
Wenn ja schau da mal unter Framerate Limit nach ob der auf 60 steht, wenn ja
kannst du mit 0 das Framelimit aufheben oder ein individuelles Framelimit festlegen.
Außerdem gibt es auch glaub ich  nochmal eine Framelimit Einstellung im Nvidia Controlpanel.
Oder aber dein SLI Verbund macht in Verbindung mit G-Sync zicken.


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. März 2016)

V-Sync lockt nur 60 FPS, wenn du ohne mehr hättest.


----------



## GEChun (14. März 2016)

cozma schrieb:


> Hast Du auch mit dem Afterburner den RivaTunerStatisticsServer installiert?
> Wenn ja schau da mal unter Framerate Limit nach ob der auf 60 steht, wenn ja
> kannst du mit 0 das Framelimit aufheben oder ein individuelles Framelimit festlegen.
> Außerdem gibt es auch glaub ich  nochmal eine Framelimit Einstellung im Nvidia Controlpanel.
> Oder aber dein SLI Verbund macht in Verbindung mit G-Sync zicken.



Unglaublich hab die Option die ganze Zeit gekonnt ignoriert! XD
Ja, wunderbar danke!

WarThunder läuft jetzt z.B. konstant mit 144FPS!


----------

